# Shimano Stradic 8000FI saltwater spinning reel for sale



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Awesome reel.
Perfect condition. Like new. Hardly used. Spooled w/ 300yds 30# power pro super slick aqua green and backing.
Comes w/ spare spool in the box.
$150


----------



## Mauro B (May 5, 2020)

CaliYellowtail said:


> Awesome reel.
> Perfect condition. Like new. Hardly used. Spooled w/ 300yds 30# power pro super slick aqua green and backing.
> Comes w/ spare spool in the box.
> $150


Hello, do you still have the stradic for sale?


----------



## Jdiesel (Mar 12, 2020)

Doubt it....it was posted back in 2014


----------

